# [SOLVED] Error code 0x80070035



## millardswm (Nov 11, 2011)

I just recently bought a gateway laptop with windows 7 installed. I installed avast internet security software and attempted to login to a work server using network connection software provided by my office which establishes a secure connection to my work server. At the run command I type in the IP address of the server, it sends back a login box, I type in my user id and password, and than I am have access to all my work drives or folders. So at the run command I would type in something like \\###.##.###.## (which is the IP address for my work server). This process worked just fine, the first day I got my laptop out of the box and installed my avast software. I turned off my machine, let windows perform some updates when I restarted it (about 3 days after my first and successful attempt). I ran my network connect software, established the secure connection but this time when I typed the IP address at the run prompt I recieved the error Windows cannot access\\###.##.###.##, Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with 
your network, try to identify and resolve network problems, click Diagnose. I pinged the IP address and verified I have a connection with it. I tried turning off the Windows Firewall and Avast firewall and still received the same error. Note I even tried rebotting the router, cable modem, computer, etc. and always get the same error. I have the same network software on a Windows XP machine and have no issues. Any advice, I am not a computer expert, but suspect one of the windows updates may have done something.

Thanks,

Steven Millard
:Thinkingo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 0x80070035*

Hi and welcome to TSF see this previously solved thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...0x80070035-network-path-not-found-175665.html


----------



## millardswm (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Error code 0x80070035*

Josten, thanks for your reply. I performed a system restore (seeing how my system was only 5 days old) and that fixed the issue. I reinstalled my software one at a time and checked for compatability. No Issues. I believe I most have affected one of the network settings when I trasnferred files via an ethernet connection from another laptop.

I took a snapshot of all my attapter settings (work network adapter and wireless network adapter) for future reference.

My network issue has been solved.

Steven Millard
:winking::winking::winking::winking::winking::winking:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 0x80070035*

Glad to hear it well done


----------

